# next space marine video



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

got this in e-mail today.

http://www.thq.com/uk/thqtv/index?movieId=4196

enjoy


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh sh**! If only Tactical Marines could actually kill that many Boyz in cc... 

+ Rep. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

That's pretty bad-ass. Thanks man!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, THQ are really slow at sending out info... That trailer has been on youTube for days, but what ever... Thanks for posting anyway, so that people can find it...


----------



## Azrael Ironfist (Feb 23, 2010)

wow that video was awesome! makes me want to go out and buy some more space marines haha


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I just hope this isn't how its going to look in the end, lots of things looked like they could use some polishing. Otherwise, whenever ultrasmurfs get shot to ribbons, my black heart swells with unholy joy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Otherwise, whenever ultrasmurfs get shot to ribbons, my black heart swells with unholy joy.


Same here, but the difference is that mine swells with holy joy!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ill most certainly be getting this for both pc and xbox 360, 
and it looks like there might be wargear of some sort, which im basing on the fact you have the main character with and without a helmet, at one point with a bolter/chainsword then an autocannon and then a heavy bolter.
hopefully there will be other types of weapons as well, like plasma pistols, power weapons and fists


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I love how at the start of the trailer, the Marine's face is all clean and smooth on the zoom-in, then at the end, on the zoom-out, his face is scarred and weathered with a couple of honor studs.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet i like that takedown by the tactical marine with the chainsword pure epic its would be great if games didnt encumpass Ultrasmurfs every time why not someone like the Ranbow Warriors , Morticars someone else


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Definitely looks good.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> Sweet i like that takedown by the tactical marine with the chainsword pure epic its would be great if games didnt encumpass Ultrasmurfs every time why not someone like the Ranbow Warriors , Morticars someone else


Hahahahahaha...........
What other game has Ultramarines as the protagonists? I can only think of one: *Chaos Gate*- but that was released well over 12 years ago.

Surely your statement was supposed to say Blood Ravens rather than Ultramarines...but then it wouldn't make sense on this thread, oh I'm all confused.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well it's good to hear that this game is comming out sometime in 2011:victory:. Here is the interview with THQ at Games Con 2010.

http://www.thq.com/uk/thqtv/index?movieId=4277


----------



## Keith (Jul 26, 2010)

On youtube if anyone prefers to watch it there (easy to download too).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I hope theres actually some choice of chapter rather then it being the ultrasmurfs all the way.... or at least theres some option to download a reskinning pack soon after release.

Pretty sure it would be more popular with a 'neutral' marine chapter.. like the Blood Ravens.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I hope theres actually some choice of chapter rather then it being the ultrasmurfs all the way.... or at least theres some option to download a reskinning pack soon after release.
> 
> Pretty sure it would be more popular with a 'neutral' marine chapter.. like the Blood Ravens.


Yes a 'neutral' chapter like the Blood Ravens...who have been the protagonists for more games than any other Chapter, whereas this is the first game with ultramarines as the protagonists in over a decade.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I know your an ultramarines fan, but the point is, hardly anyone who likes space marines, likes the smurfs. 

Blood Ravens were specifically created by Relic as a completely new chapter to avoid the polarising effect of having a specific chapter that people either loved or hated, and so to make the game appeal to the widest audience possible. 

Making it the ultrasmurfs imediately turns off a huge portion of fans who think 'Ohh.. just another way to show off the poster boys who can't loose despite sucking.... yawn.'

Its exactly why the Ultra's haven't been at the head of a game for over a decade.. they didn't sell.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Ultramarines or not this games looks waaay better than the movie... isn't it strange??


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, read in an an interview that valve maybe thinking of making movies, so why come on thq, branch out, you've made some kick arse cgi stuff so far, can't be worse then the codex attempt!

And all this hate for ultramarines, is it just because its trendy? or did Calgar tread on your cat and swear are your mum or something?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I know your an ultramarines fan, but the point is, hardly anyone who likes space marines, likes the smurfs.
> 
> Blood Ravens were specifically created by Relic as a completely new chapter to avoid the polarising effect of having a specific chapter that people either loved or hated, and so to make the game appeal to the widest audience possible.
> 
> ...


Actually I'm not an Ultramarines fan, I have no interest in ever starting an army of them- I defend them because most people who hate them are basically ignorant regarding the boys in blue.
I'd actually say most people who like Space Marines like or have no opinion regarding the Ultramarines- people who play just to win don't particularly care about a colour scheme, people who are new to the hobby see them as a safe investment and those people who actually know much about 40k fluff admire the chapter (or at least have a valid reason why they don't) even if they don't want to collect them.

It's really only those people who fall outside of these spheres who put forth their own ignorant points of view- some still like the UM and some dislike them but I wouldn't say there was a majority of either view point with these these sort.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Hahahahahaha...........
> What other game has Ultramarines as the protagonists? I can only think of one: *Chaos Gate*- but that was released well over 12 years ago.


I played Chaos Gate almost as much as I did the original X-Com UFO Defense. I miss that game =(


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Hahahahahaha...........
> What other game has Ultramarines as the protagonists? I can only think of one: *Chaos Gate*- but that was released well over 12 years ago.


What about Squad Command? I think it was released about 3 years ago.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I know your an ultramarines fan, but the point is, hardly anyone who likes space marines, likes the smurfs.
> 
> Blood Ravens were specifically created by Relic as a completely new chapter to avoid the polarising effect of having a specific chapter that people either loved or hated, and so to make the game appeal to the widest audience possible.
> 
> ...


Exactly what don't you like about the Ultrasmurfs that would impact the gameplay of a PS3/Xbox/PC title? Please list your complaints:

...and you can't say "blue armor'.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Oh I'm not saying that the gameplay will suck because of the boys in blue, just that a less opinion polarising chapter would have made better sales sense as there will always be some people who assosiate Ultramarines with being the poserish poster boys of 40k.

I dislike them as most of there fluff boils down to 'we did something stupid, but we won anyway cause we're awesome', and that does not make me think 'Wow, these guys ARE awesome, I must play them!'. Pretty much every other Space Marine chapter has better fluff then them in my opinion.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Oh I'm not saying that the gameplay will suck because of the boys in blue, just that a less opinion polarising chapter would have made better sales sense as there will always be some people who assosiate Ultramarines with being the poserish poster boys of 40k.
> 
> I dislike them as most of there fluff boils down to 'we did something stupid, but we won anyway cause we're awesome', and that does not make me think 'Wow, these guys ARE awesome, I must play them!'. Pretty much every other Space Marine chapter has better fluff then them in my opinion.


But it's not like they ever win easily is it- I really can't think of a time they did something stupid but still won...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> But it's not like they ever win easily is it- I really can't think of a time they did something stupid but still won...


I totally agree Spikey! 

Lately I have gotten new respect for the Ultramarines, and I am actually quite glad that we will be seeing them in the game. 

To anyone interested, this months Xbox 360 Offical Magazine (UK) had ca. 6 or 7 pages of pure Space Marine, and it is well worth checking out, but be fast, it is going to fly of the shelves soon!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Oh I'm not saying that the gameplay will suck because of the boys in blue, just that a less opinion polarising chapter would have made better sales sense as there will always be some people who assosiate Ultramarines with being the poserish poster boys of 40k.
> 
> I dislike them as most of there fluff boils down to 'we did something stupid, but we won anyway cause we're awesome', and that does not make me think 'Wow, these guys ARE awesome, I must play them!'. Pretty much every other Space Marine chapter has better fluff then them in my opinion.


Say you wanted to do a biopic about Special Forces in the military. Who would you use as subject matter?

Would you use the 68th Special Forces Brigade (Bulgaria) or the Shree Bhairavnath Battalion of Nepal? Or would you instead focus on the U.K.'s SAS, or the U.S OSS/Green Berets instead?

The title of the game is *Space Marine*. Think of it as "Introduction to the Adeptus Astartes for Dummies".

Who else _could_ they use, but the Ultramarines?

The Blood Angels? White Scars? Space Wolves? Salamanders? Sure, all First Founding chapters.

But how could you _not_ use the Chapter that has not only sired the most Second+ Founding chapters of Space Marines, but whose Primarch wrote the 'rulebook' as it were, of the post-heresy Imperial Armed Forces.

It's all too much about nothing. I don't recall playing DoW/DoW2 and saying "damn this game rocks because I'm playing Blood Ravens - look at the 10 Librarians I have!!!"

Sorry, but if someone tells me they won't be buying the game simply because THQ decided on using Ultrasmurfs, then I have a sneaking suspicion that they breathe through their mouth and have a penchant for licking windows. :fool:


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> But it's not like they ever win easily is it- I really can't think of a time they did something stupid but still won...


I think Grizbe's disdain is misguided.

There is nothing wrong with the Ultramarines Chapter. There may however, be something very wrong with the people who _write_ about the Ultramarines Chapter.*








* as in everything, opinions vary.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

LJT_123 said:


> What about Squad Command? I think it was released about 3 years ago.


that's best forgotten surely


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

There's something wrong about most of the people writing Ultramarines. Therefore, there is something wrong with the products of their writing. Those products include the 5th edition fluff for them.

The Ultramarines get too many easy victories (Black Reach, Mkar the Reborn), their losses never seem to stick in any meaningful way, and they're stated to be the envy of every other chapter out there, which makes no sense whatsover.

Ultramarines shouldn't get any victories easier than those in their novel series, with an emphasis on their defense of Ultramar in "The Chapter's Due". A third of their forces per engagement seems much more meaningful and realistic than "Ultrasmurfs win yay".

Although I'd be quite happy to see them wiped out in the 6th edition rulebook by another Hive Fleet...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Oh I'm not saying that the gameplay will suck because of the boys in blue, just that a less opinion polarising chapter would have made better sales sense as there will always be some people who assosiate Ultramarines with being the poserish poster boys of 40k.
> 
> I dislike them as most of there fluff boils down to 'we did something stupid, but we won anyway cause we're awesome', and that does not make me think 'Wow, these guys ARE awesome, I must play them!'. Pretty much every other Space Marine chapter has better fluff then them in my opinion.


Can you give any quotes to back this up?


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

Hope the boltgun sounds more epic than that.....i want to hear BOOOM,BOOOM,BOOM not "pew,pew,pew":biggrin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much as Hungryugolino sums up.... UM's have far too many easy wins and far too many 'lets throw everything at it and see what happens' moments then sensible and solid moments of 'damn... thats cool how they won'.

And on the matter of using ultramarines as they're a template... Why not Imperial Fists, or another chapter founding using the basic geneseed? The point is Ultramarines are bland, they'd just vanilla marines with a little fluff and come characters nailed on. Theirs nothing unique about them.

i'm not saying I'd not buy the game because of the UM's... just a 'neutral' chapter would have been a far better choice from a marketing point of veiw.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

End of the day, there is a pretty small minority of people who have a real issue with the ultramarines, I'm sure for the amount of units they are hoping to sell, a few dozen guys who are taking this way too far on a couple of forums aren't really going to bother thq.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Tbh it's a good marketing choice. Mote people like the UM than don't.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> The point is Ultramarines are bland, they'd just vanilla marines with a little fluff and come characters nailed on. Theirs nothing unique about them.


er..that's kind of the point. The word you are looking for is 'iconic'.

What makes a Space Wolf a Space Wolf is how he is _different_ from an Ultramarine. The same can be said of Salamanders, White Scars, Blood Angels, etc.

I'll concede they could have gone with Imperial Fists, as they are pretty much Ultrasmurfs who live in castles...except good 'ol Robbie, the guy who wrote the Codex Astartes, was a Smurf. /shrug


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Who cares if it's Ultramarines,Space Wolves or Blood Angels it's a fucking awsome 40k game and i for one am glad that THQ is takeing their time to make shure this game is as good as they are makeing out to be.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Iconic means they're good. Ultramarines means the idiots in charge can't get over their fetish for Mordian Blue.

And, yes, the bolter sounds aren't up to the mark. Oddly, Fire Warrior was the only one with a decent bolter firing noise.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

My three points;

Point One: The title itself isn't 'Warhammer 40,000: Ultramarines' it's 'Space Marine', it's made by the same people as DOW, more than likely it will have some form of Multiplayer, and like DOW it will most likely have Custom Chapters. Why? Because THQ/Relic know that when you finish the storyline you still want to kill shit. And they know that their audience likes to be in control somewhat. Basically don't be suprised if SM comes out with a custom chapter multiplayer feature.

Point Two: Don't turn a decent thread with more info on a kick arse video came into another anti/for Ultramarines thread. Personally I'm sick of it. We got the point the first time, some people just dont like Ultramarines. Leave it at home. Nobody cares. I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's the same as the movie, Ultramarines are usually chosen to promote the generalised version of a space marine, because they are the best possible example, not the greatest, not the worst, but the best or most logical.

Point Three: It's a game. It's looking like a very nice game. Personally I can't wait to get it. I, like most people, couldn't care less if the storyline Chapter is the Ultramarines or the Pink-haired-Unicorn-riding-Butterfly-winged-Egotist Chapter. It is a game that many many 40k fans have been waiting for for a long time and honestly, i dont think they care if your a blue boy.

my 2c

Grish


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

FatBoyFat said:


> End of the day, there is a pretty small minority of people who have a real issue with the ultramarines, I'm sure for the amount of units they are hoping to sell, a few dozen guys who are taking this way too far on a couple of forums aren't really going to bother thq.


I agree 100% on this


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I have no problem with Ultra's, I just think it would be cool if Relic continued on with the Blood Ravens, cause chances are they are the first SM's that people have seen on the computer (ie: Got into 40K via DoW)


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with everything Grish just said, oh and btw i used to play an Ultramarines army and they rocked.:aggressive::blackeye:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Play the game to play the game ... the whole idea behind video games are so that you can "leave reality behind for a little bit and immerse yourself in a kick ass world". Have fun with the damn game, but don't sit here and bitch about a game that you can't even fucking play yet. I dislike the Ultramarines ( perhaps because of their chapter name which is to say that all other SM are in-fucking-ferior to them ), but I do not down them or the people that look forward to playing as them, as they are sick of playing as Blood Ravens.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah okay im gonna get it but i personally just dont like ultramarines man


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it will be fun weather the marine you play is blue or not.


----------



## Keith (Jul 26, 2010)

Talthewicked said:


> ( perhaps because of their chapter name which is to say that all other SM are in-fucking-ferior to them )


I think they're just named after a  blue pigment  that's been around way longer than 40k. Besides, shouldn't chapter names sound cool? It'd be pretty lame if they called them the Mediocremarines, right?


Also, agree with this:



shaantitus said:


> I think it will be fun weather the marine you play is blue or not.


But am hoping for this:



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Point One: The title itself isn't 'Warhammer 40,000: Ultramarines' it's 'Space Marine', it's made by the same people as DOW, more than likely it will have some form of Multiplayer, and like DOW it will most likely have Custom Chapters. Why? Because THQ/Relic know that when you finish the storyline you still want to kill shit. And they know that their audience likes to be in control somewhat. Basically don't be suprised if SM comes out with a custom chapter multiplayer feature.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a great quote in the latest PC Gamer



> Think Gears of war without cover. Why? Space Marines don't need no motherfunking cover!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> Iconic means they're good. Ultramarines means the idiots in charge can't get over their fetish for Mordian Blue.


Well, no. Iconic is not indicative of superiority in any way. One of the definitions of Iconic is:



> Having a conventional formulaic style.


That is precisely what the Ultramarines are: a formulaic style, a blueprint if you will, of what a Space Marine is. The other chapters are essentially Ultramarines +/- something.

For example: Salamanders are Ultramarines but with gene-seed defects that cause their skin to be ebony/onyx, and their eyes to glow. Space Wolves have sharp teeth, heightened senses, a feral disposition, etc...

Look at the Mortificators. What really stands them apart as a Chapter? They have a lot of flavour and ritual (which I think is very cool), but what makes them stand out is that they are descended from the Ultramarines. It is the contrast of what they are now, compared to where they came from, that makes them notable.

The Ultramarines are, in my opinion, the arch-type, and pretty much everything else is a deviation from that model.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

*drool 

gunna be epic


----------

